# What do ideal Graphs look like



## Dr_Suess (Jan 23, 2012)

In reviewing many different graphs I have not yet seen what ideal graphs should look like. Can someone please post sample graphs for SPL, IR, and Waterfall.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone has suggestions for reference material that would help understand how to interpret each of the graphs, that might be beneficial as well.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> Here's a file with measurement guidelines ( for software like REW ) that was put together last year by two acousticians . 

 *Measurement Guidelines ( pdf )*  

:sn:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Earl!


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

EarlK said:


> > Here's a file with measurement guidelines ( for software like REW ) that was put together last year by two acousticians .
> 
> Measurement Guidelines ( pdf )
> 
> :sn:


Gave it a quick once over. Need to do a lot more reading to figure all this stuff out. Great article, well written. I'll have to keep this link handy.


----------



## eastman17c (Sep 15, 2011)

error everytime i downloaded


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What is the error you get? Mine worked first time.

Post a pic of the error if possible.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

More Reading ( speaking of curves ) ;

*Technical Articles by Wayne A. Pflughaupt*

*
 House Curve: What it is, why you need it, how to do it 

Minimal EQ, Target Levels, Hard-Knee House Curves 

 Is the film industry's X curve suitable for home theater? 

System Calibration vs. Program Compensation: Will a house curve deliver sonic bliss? 
*

:sn:


----------



## Dr_Suess (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheers Earl, Thank you very much for the effort in these posts. I have found the information to be extremely valuable in trying to solve my room problems. I also believe that many others in the future will look to this thread for guidance.

Appreciated!!


----------



## flatfinger (Jul 27, 2011)

So far I haven't gotten any where near the Idealized flat like an anechoic chamber or something . I have some troughs that are -7db!! But the thing is it still sounds 1000 times better than when I started !!!!

Actually most transducers manufactures are showing low resolution or high smoothing on the data sheets .

good luck!


----------



## Mitchco (Apr 12, 2011)

EarlK said:


> More Reading ( speaking of curves ) ;
> 
> *Technical Articles by Wayne A. Pflughaupt*
> 
> ...


Another great resource is: http://www.bksv.com/doc/17-197.pdf 

See Figure 5 - B&K target house curve at the listening position is 
-0.5db at 200Hz, -3 at 2KHz and -6 at 20Khz:










I have tried many variations of this target curve and I keep coming back to this one as having the best timbre (tone quality) and soundstage (i.e. not too far forward or back) to my ears. YMMV.

Below is the measured frequency response of one of my speakers with Audiolense DRC in JRiver's Convolution engine:










Happy listening!

Mitch


----------

